# Know any good Furry Age Regression stories/pictures/comics?



## tails230 (Jul 14, 2008)

The title says it all. XD

If anyone does, leave a link thanks. ^^

P.S. Sorry if this kind of post isn't suppose to be in this thread. Newbie...


----------



## nekollx (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica does some ar stuff but i dont recall his Deviant art pag, when FA is back i can link ya then


----------



## Landis (Aug 5, 2008)

You could check out some of marci's work. http://furries.frithcat.com/


----------

